# Canadian Airborne Brotherhood



## Jim_Steed (5 Jun 2005)

Canadian Airborne Brotherhood

The Brotherhood Nominal Roll consists of all jumpers of the Canadian Armed Forces. This is not a club or an association. It does not cost a cent. You will find that there are all types of men and women that have jumped from perfectly good aircraft. (Army-Navy-Airforce) From the Second World War to present day. If you would like your name included on the Nominal Roll, advise. Info required is city, phone number and the jump units served with. Just a few of the units are listed below;

1 Can Para

Para Rescue

Search and Rescue

FSSF (Devil's Brigade)

Cdn AB Regt

Jump Companys

Jump Battalions

SSF

Skyhawks

Airborne School - CABC â â€œ CFPMD - CJATC

Airborne Qualified

Canadian Airborne Brotherhood

The Nominal Roll is for contacting purposes and as news outlet to keep you informed of what is happening. ie; Military news, reunions etc. This comes from your Rep's or you as individuals. The Roll consists of every jumper from the Second World War to the present.

The Last Post â â€œ In memory of those not fallen but have taken their last jump.

For more info you can contact me at:  Cdn.Ab.Brotherhood@sympatico.ca 

www.cdnabbrotherhood.ca  

James E Steed

RR1 5086 Hwy 38

Harrowsmith, ON

K0H 1V0

613 372 2294

Note; I can use all the help I can get in locating jumpers. I would like to thank the Rep's of the SAR, Cdn AB Regt, 1 Can Para, FSSF and all of the individuals that have sent in names and E Mail addresses. Have a good one


----------



## Jim_Steed (4 Dec 2007)

If you are a Airborne Jumper and looking for someone, go to the following site. www.cdnabbrotherhood.ca
Over 6000 jumpers on the Nominal Roll so far.

Canadian Airborne Brotherhood

The Brotherhood Web Site consists of a Nominal Roll of all jumpers from the Canadian Armed Forces. This is not a club or an association. It does not cost a cent. You will find that there are all types of men and women who have jumped from perfectly good aircraft.(Army-Navy-Airforce) 
The Nominal Roll is for contacting purposes only. If you would like your name included on the Nominal Roll, send us an email including name, city, phone number, jump units or AQ. Also your original Regt/Corp.

Just a few of the units are listed below; 
1st Can Para Bn               MSF 
Search and Rescue          SSF 
Para Rescue                    SAS 
FSSF (Devil’s Brigade)      Skyhawks 
Cdn AB Regt                    CJATC 
Jump Companys              CFPMD 
Jump Battalions               28 COD 
CABC                             Airborne Qualified 


The Brotherhood will provide you with Military News to keep you informed of what is happening. i.e.; reunions, news articles etc. This comes from the membership. If you have something of interest. Please send it in. The Last Post is; In memory of those not fallen but have taken their last jump. 
Contact us for more information. cdn.ab.brotherhood@sympatico.ca

Note; I can use all the help I can get in locating jumpers. I would like to thank the Rep’s of the SAR, Cdn AB Regt, 1st Can Para, FSSF/DB and all of the individuals that have sent in names and E-Mail addresses. 

Have a good one Jumper.
Jim Steed

www.cdnabbrotherhood.ca
Canadian Airborne Brotherhood
James E Steed CD*
RR1 5086 Hwy 39
Harrowsmith ON
K0H 1V0


----------



## PatRossiter (15 Jul 2021)

Is the Canadian Airborne Brotherhood site still active?  I tried to send a contact message from the site to you but received an error message.  The copyright notices have not been updated since 2014.


----------



## ueo (13 Sep 2021)

PatRossiter said:


> Is the Canadian Airborne Brotherhood site still active?  I tried to send a contact message from the site to you but received an error message.  The copyright notices have not been updated since 2014.


They pop up on Facebook. Try that.


----------

